# Can all u artists please lend a hand?



## MACtacular (Dec 12, 2005)

I am very interested in starting to persue a career as a makeup artist, and would like to go to school for it as well. Im not sure if there are any canadians here or anyone that even lives in toronto that could help me out on any schools in the area  they could recommend  getting a great education at. Also i would be very curious as to know how to go about getting a job at MAC, how much experiance is required if having freelance experiance is necessary and if it would be better for my chances to wait until i finish going to school to look into it. Is there any of you that can help me out? I would be very greatful!!!! Also if there are any of you with lots of beginner information you can also email me at [email protected] Thanks everyone for anything you can help me out with or suggest!!


----------



## Noire (Dec 13, 2005)

George Brown College offers makeup artistry courses, I believe they are located in Yorkville, at a spa, but I'm not 100% sure.  Ryerson University also offers courses, should be right by Dundas station on the main campus.  If you look at www.ryerson.ca/ce you can find the information under theatre (nope, not under makeup or anything like that).  George Brown info is at their website, or www.yorkvilleschool.com.  Both places offer various courses, depending on if you want to do theatre, beauty, or what.

The two places I mentioned both offer their courses as "continuing education" which means you can register, you don't need to apply to the school first.

Other info for in Toronto.... if you have a MAC Pro card, you can take Master Classes at the Pro store on Queen St.  (I think there is a $50 fee, most of which can be used to purchase products).  With a letter of employment, you can get 35% off at Make Up For Ever (they have a great traincase, retail is just under $200) at Sears Yonge & Dundas, and Niko Cosmetics also offers some kind of discount.  Stila has a professional discount but you might have to order from a Pro store.  Check out R. Hiscott on Yonge, south of College, for lots of makeup, warts, wigs, etc.  There are a few other places on Yonge too.

I don't know much about private schools.  Hope some of this is useful.  Read the threads here, there is tons of info about applying at MAC.  Good luck!

~Noire


----------



## MACtacular (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow thanks so much!! Where are you from and where did u go?


----------



## Noire (Dec 13, 2005)

I currently live in Toronto, and I don't have any training in makeup... it's just a passion of mine!
~Noire


----------



## MACtacular (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow really and if you dont mind me asking do u just do it as a past time or as a career or? and without any experiance how did u go about getting any jobs? oh also u had mentioned something about a MAC pro card how do i get one of those to take the classes on queen st.? cause dont i need to have 2 pieces of proof i am in the industry?


----------



## shabdebaz (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi MACtacular.  I recently made my passion and hobby of makeup into a career.  I worked in healthcare for over 6 years and just decided to make the change.  The first thing I did was research the makeup schools here in Toronto.  I found an article that named Sheridan College in Oakville, George Brown's program and another one downtown (I can't remember which one now) as really good programs.  I chose Sheridan because of the article and also because their fees were A LOT cheaper than the other schools.  I actually commute from Scarborough to Oakville one night a week for my class.  Well, I started taking the class in April and applied to MAC in June.  I got a call from them in October that they were hiring for the holiday season.  To make a long story and interviewing process short, I got the job that may be permanent part time.  So, to answer your question, I did not have that much experience at all when I applied, and had just started school.  One of the girls that got hired with me is a dancer.  I think MAC really looks at your "look", attitude, outlook and interest and passion for makeup.  Good luck!  If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## MACtacular (Dec 14, 2005)

Shabdebaz do u happen to go to sheridans Cosmetic Techniques and Management 2 yr course? and how do u find it? because i see that it involves nails and other stuff as well which i wasnt looking so much to get into....


----------



## shabdebaz (Dec 15, 2005)

No, I'm just taking their makeup artistry courses.


----------

